# Halogen Light Bulbs



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

Are halogen light bulbs more dangerous than standard incandescent light bulbs? I heard they get hotter, is that true? I bought some "Phillips Halogena" bulbs which are supposed to be replacements for traditional 60Watt bulbs. The fixtures are rated for "60Watt Max" but the ones I put in were 50Watt halogen ones. Is this okay?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

They should be OK. If you had put 100W ones in, that might create a heat and overload problem.


----------

